# Should Zoo Foods be Chopped? (Red & Yellow-footed Tortoises) [Survey]



## TortoiseFood

Hi, I’m currently doing a BSc course on Zoo Biology and as part of my dissertation/thesis I am conducting a two-part study on whether ‘Red & Yellow-footed tortoise foods should be chopped’.

The first part of the study consists of a short 3–5 minute Survey which is linked below, and I would be very grateful if you could take the time to fill out the questions.

Thank you for taking the time to read this, and a special thank you to those who chose to fill out the form.
Link to the form: Google Forms: Sign-in

Taylar


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

The sign-in straightaway asks for an email address. Is there not another way you can set up the survey?

Which foods are you talking about being chopped?


----------



## LiasisUK

> *Should Zoo Foods be Chopped?*


Yes. But not uniformly.

Question answered.


----------



## purplepixie

TortoiseFood said:


> Hi, I’m currently doing a BSc course on Zoo Biology and as part of my dissertation/thesis I am conducting a two-part study on whether ‘Red & Yellow-footed tortoise foods should be chopped’.
> 
> The first part of the study consists of a short 3–5 minute Survey which is linked below, and I would be very grateful if you could take the time to fill out the questions.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read this, and a special thank you to those who chose to fill out the form.
> Link to the form: Google Forms: Sign-in
> 
> Taylar


Who chops food up for any tortoise in the wild:0)


----------



## Malc

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> The sign-in straightaway asks for an email address. Is there not another way you can set up the survey?





> The name and photo associated with your Google account will be recorded when you upload files and submit this form.


This is why I don't agree with people using googleDocs and other online forms.... why does the author need to record my personal details for a "survey" on chopped food ?? Any questionnaire or survey should be totally anonymous


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Malc said:


> This is why I don't agree with people using googleDocs and other online forms.... why does the author need to record my personal details for a "survey" on chopped food ?? Any questionnaire or survey should be totally anonymous


I guess the word survey brought you to Shelled!


----------



## Malum Argenteum

"This survey is aimed at private collectors and professional Zoo Keepers; specifically Tortoise keepers or the Head of Herptile Department."

Odd that you've started here and Reddit. There are actually places online where tortoise keepers (there are a few here, and I'm not claiming otherwise) and Zoo staff hang out, where you'd get a higher ratio of signal to noise in your survey.



Malc said:


> googleDocs


One advantage is that it limits vandals to only submitting one set of responses that claim that they feed their tortoise whole dolphins every Tuesday, or other juvenile nonsense that this sort of thing might invite. I agree that having Google know yet another thing about me is problematic, and the online form collects data that can't be eluded by VPNs or container tabs.


----------



## SueBoyle

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> The sign-in straightaway asks for an email address. Is there not another way you can set up the survey?
> 
> Which foods are you talking about being chopped?


Agree, not happy with giving addresses etc
Either way no, don’t chop food, who does this in the wild? Tortoises beaks grow continually and keep this in check by biting and tearing food. If this is denied them deformities will result.


----------



## Malc

Well this survey can't be really that important to the OP - apart from the single post with the link to it, there has been no additional responses to our comments


----------



## SueBoyle

Probably realised what a daft title it was for someone doing a university study 🙄


----------

